# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Florida Hair Transplant / Dr. Glenn Charles / 40 year old, 2485 grafts

## Dr. Glenn Charles

Patient is 40 years old and had one procedure with 2485 follicular unit grafts.

----------


## bullitnut

wow this result is great the new hair makes him look a lot younger and the hairline now frames the face much better well done dr charles very immpressive

----------

